# Clovelly Sat 6, 5 am launch



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

I will be at Clovelly Saturday morning at around 4.40am for a 5 am launch.

I fished Clovelly for the first time this morning on Gatesy's trip and have a score to settle with Mr Kingfish.

Not going to provide the expert guidance of Gatesy, but want to fish with some kayaking company as I am apprehensive to go offshore on my own.

Anyone interested?

Michael


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i am looking at going tomorrow. i was aiming to get there at 5.30 but am also keeping an eye on the wind which is up at the moment.
i just rushing out but will confirm when i get back.
hope to see you in the morning

Kerry


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hoping to also be there to launch at 5.... will be also checking the wind etc


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes like wise - I'll try and be there at 4.30 as it was today - heres my mob 0413 93 1784. The wind is rumoured to pick up a bit - i will probably decide when I get up as i am up high and overlook the harbour and should get an idea if the wind is too much - maybe PM me your numbers and we can text a message when we get up. If it is too windy for Clovelly - Malabar could be a much safer alternative - out of the wind and protected. I know its a pain to get kitted up only to have to cancel a trip - anyhow I dont want to hijack this trip but am just proposing a bad wind (eh) alternative

regards

wopfish


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Count me in!! Will anyone post here if they think the wind will be no good?? Would hate to get there only to have the pin pulled. I will be leaving at 4 AM.

Thanks,


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

oooohhh

sounds tempting 

wind might be up a bit......anyone up for a Sunday launch ???


----------



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

I am happy for someone familiar with Clovelly to make the call for tomorrow morning with respect to wind.

My number is 0425 371 938.

Michael


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Redfin - i'll text you when I get up to tell you my plans - stay in bed - give clovelly a shot - or stay out of the wind and go to Malabar.
Regards

Wopfish


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

How about we still meet at Clovelly. Make the call there and if needed head to Malabar??

What do you think??


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Called and spoke with Redfin/Michael. We are meeting at 4.40 tomorrow morning and at Clovelly and will decide on launching down there after assessing conditions. If needed we will relocate to Malabar as suggested and see if that is any better.

Cheers,


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont want miss out! i will be there! :lol: Meet you all tomorrow


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in, not sure I can get there that early, I like sleep  , but will do my best. Just spent two hours making a yak trolley and tying up some heavy leaders. Where's the launch in Malabar if I can't make it and I can't see anyone out there?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Theres a carpark and boat ramp - just reverse and drop the yak off - just a note I wouldnt leave anything too nice on show in the car there as I have seen a few sorts round there in the past


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yak on the roof


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry guys.. ended up having a late night with a sick kid and didnt fancy the 3.30am wake up to be at clovelly by 4.30. conditions were perfect though and I hope you guys got amongst them!!

I'll be trying to get out tomorrow am somewhere


----------

